# What do you look for in an ideal home check?



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm curious what specific things you look for when you do home checks. 

Obviously, the home's details should match the description on the application and phone interview, including animals listed, fencing, gates, etc. The existing animals should be well cared for, and ideally appear well socialized, bedding should be clean, etc. 

Assuming all that lines up, and the conditions in the home are good, are there other things you specifically look for? 

Here's what's motivating the question. The public high-kill-but-trying-to-do-better shelter for whom I volunteer and foster GSDs doesn't check references or do home checks (they are underfunded, understaffed, and overwhelmed...like most public shelters). They do, however, let foster guardians do whatever screening we want to do and turn down as many applicants as we feel necessary, to find the right match. And I use that power without hesitation. (I nearly bit the head off the man who "offered" to "save" my foster by tying her to a stake in his trailer park.) 

Since I'm in a city without a GSR group--I'm on my own. Well, I've got a terrific, supportive trainer and some friends from GSD-training-socialization group who I've lured into helping me with fosters, but they're relying on me to lead them with adoption screening. I check references (including vet references) pretty carefully (my real life job has given me good training in getting facts out of people and spotting inconsistencies, so I don't mind doing this). My husband and I are also going to go do a home check for our current foster soon (as soon as his landlord calls me back to verify authorization to have this breed). I love this foster to pieces (but I am NOT foster failing), so I want to find the best match for her I can. 

If any of you who do this often have thoughts on other things to look for in the home check, I'd be grateful for your suggestions.


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

i always have them show me where the dog will eat,sleep and be when they arent at home. I also check for any hazards that may be in place..exposed wires or chemicals or things laying around that dog may chew. i also always bring one of my dogs. that way if they have exsisitng pets i can see how they react to my dog and if they dont i can see how the people react to having a dog in their house sniffing around etc...i look where trash cans are kept, i look for holes in the fence i check to see if the neighbors have aggressive dogs outside..i check front and back yards..and i talk alot..the more you ask questions and talk you can catch them in lies..or at least get them to tell you more things..ive had so many lie and say dog will be kept inside but during homecheck and lots of talking have let it slip dog will in fact be kept outside which we do not allow..i also cll their vet to make sure they have provided healthcare to current pets...if i think of anything else ill post


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

what 'roo" said
and
ask if they've had any other pets and what happened to them?

where will the dog stay if they go on vacation?

are they willing to take an obedience class?

I think you can tell alot from people by letting them ramble more than "you" do. 

I don't expect spotless homes, but rather tidy, doggie proofed, I think you can go by your "gut".

I go in with the idea in mind, would I let these people take one of my OWN dogs.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Thanks for these great suggestions!


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

The rescue I volunteered for would ask neighbors about the potential adopter. Even if they aren't 100% truthful, or don't know the person much, you can generally see a pattern. Just look for any signs of dishonesty when talking to neighbors. Make sure to get 3 references who aren't relatives, too! Not a must but it can't hurt!!! 
I would also, either on a second home check or another time, have the family meet the dog for 1-3 hours. It sounds a bit extreme I guess but it could give you a good idea of how they will get along.


----------

